# 2021 VW Tiguan MIB3 Maps Q



## CarynLucy (Oct 7, 2004)

I recently purchased a 2021 SEL Premium VW Tiguan.

I reside in Connecticut, and noticed pretty quickly the maps/navigation had some serious issues. Our main highways, 84 E/W is listed as Rte 6, which hasn't been listed that way since the 1950's. 91 N/S isn't even listed, it shows as the XX memorial highway. Many points of interest are outdated by YEARS. As you're driving, NONE of the side streets are named, they are just blank streets.

Now, if you're using GPS it does show side streets.

I brought this to the attention of the dealership, who replaced the module, but that did nothing for the maps. The 2021 no longer has CD or SD card entry in the vehicle.

I'm told that Near.com used to do maps for VW, but they ended the contract in 2018 and Car-Net now does maps.

I can't find out from the dealership or VW Corporate IF or WHEN there will be an update to the maps? How can I be the only one who has noticed the maps are 25+ years outdated?

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

CarynLucy said:


> I recently purchased a 2021 SEL Premium VW Tiguan.
> 
> I reside in Connecticut, and noticed pretty quickly the maps/navigation had some serious issues. Our main highways, 84 E/W is listed as Rte 6, which hasn't been listed that way since the 1950's. 91 N/S isn't even listed, it shows as the XX memorial highway. Many points of interest are outdated by YEARS. As you're driving, NONE of the side streets are named, they are just blank streets.
> 
> ...


Most people use CarPlay or AndroidAuto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

As long as it's something that you're technically paying for on your car, you have a right to have it relatively up to date, whether or not there are other alternatives. If that was the case, just scrap the navigation, but as long as it's there the customer has a right to expect it to be up to date ie in a 2021 model, a end of year 2019 updated map


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Zabes64 said:


> As long as it's something that you're technically paying for on your car, you have a right to have it relatively up to date, whether or not there are other alternatives. If that was the case, just scrap the navigation, but as long as it's there the customer has a right to expect it to be up to date ie in a 2021 model, a end of year 2019 updated map


I was just stating why you might not see people complaining all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

zackdawley said:


> I was just stating why you might not see people complaining all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I am pretty sure VW corporate is aware of that and think the same way. If they dont have to spend money they won't. Yes VW GPS is bad and quite honestly been like that for very long time

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Then the answer is, those people that feel strongly about it, to file complaints with their State Attorney General and any safety related body that the maps coming in their cars are significantly out of date, VW cannot argue there are other options when the 2021 maps are possibly 3-5 years old and we all know that there are distributors that have up to date maps and that they have chosen cost savings over potential safety issues.

End of day, they just shouldn't offer navigation or allow their navigation to be open source with a choice of 2 to 3 potential companies offering maps and let the consumer choose what they want and the car comes unloaded with any map and you buy what you need or stick with AA or CP


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you tried checking map update with Discover Care program? It automatically detect SD card and download and update to latest maps if available.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Devilz said:


> Did you tried checking map update with Discover Care program? It automatically detect SD card and download and update to latest maps if available.


USA doesn't get free map updates so whatever came in the 2021 is the latest, they'll sell a new one next year.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Zabes64 said:


> USA doesn't get free map updates so whatever came in the 2021 is the latest, they'll sell a new one next year.


Not necessarily true. When I picked up my 2019, it had an old SD card in it. I had to ask the current version before I drove it off the lot. But, if the OP is correct about there not being an SD card slot, then they probably are "current". You can check map data version through the NAV menu.


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Not necessarily true. When I picked up my 2019, it had an old SD card in it. I had to ask the current version before I drove it off the lot. But, if the OP is correct about there not being an SD card slot, then they probably are "current". You can check map data version through the NAV menu.


Current doesn't always mean up to date.
Also you got a dealer to give you an updated SD, VW only provides free map updates everywhere else but USA and Canada


----------



## CarynLucy (Oct 7, 2004)

zackdawley said:


> Most people use CarPlay or AndroidAuto
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree using Apple Car Play is great, but I would not have purchased the SEL tramline if I knew the maps were so outdated. I would have gotten the SE and used Apple/Google Maps.

The DM for VW Corporate was at my dealership today, they went into multiple cars and used the MIB3 system. They found the maps were really messed up. Mass I-95 is listed as Rte 1, Bradley International Airport is listed in Springfield, MA, when it is actually in Windsor Locks CT. All the highways they looked at were listed as they were before 1970. Question is, when will VW actually DO something about this? Not sure when they will have a map update. To top it off, apparently I am the only one with a 2021 VW that has even noticed this. Ugh...


----------



## CarynLucy (Oct 7, 2004)

Devilz said:


> Did you tried checking map update with Discover Care program? It automatically detect SD card and download and update to latest maps if available.


2021 models no longer have the SD card or CD player, so all updates are over air.


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

Can you use Android Auto? When I bought my 2021 SE R Line Black, I was told it didn't have a NAV system and I would have to plug my phone into the USB port to use Google Maps. That was last December and having to plug in every time I got into the car was a pain. Then around last April, there was a software update on the MIB system and now it automatically links the phone apps and Google Maps each time I get into the car. Always up to date. If you can link your phone, it's the way to go.


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

CarynLucy said:


> 2021 models no longer have the SD card or CD player, so all updates are over air.


I do not believe that the absence of SD card slots and CD player means that updates can only be done over air. I know that that is the prevailing view, but I'm not sure that it's correct. I have seen a document that instructs using a flash drive connected to a USB-C slot to update the navigation data on MIB3 units. Is that document only for Europe or Rest of World? I don't know.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, that PDF is very helpful! Looks like you just download maps from VW(for free), unzip its content on a USB-C memory stick, plug into the car and install.
However as expected, USA and Canada maps are not available. I bet that is because they are not free but I would assume the process is the same once you get your hands on the files.


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

The PDF that I posted above was for Europe. I've attached the NAR (North American Region) equivalent. There is a hyperlink midway down page 1 of the PDF that will take you to the download area. HOWEVER, this only has links for older models of VWs. For 2021 and newer model years that have MIB3 infotainment, here is the link for navigation updates:

MY2021+ NAR MIB3 Navigation Update Page

I have followed the instructions but could not get the navigation system in my 2021 Arteon SEL Premium to update. Perhaps it is because I already have the latest version (20.2). Anyone who successfully follows these instructions and gets their navi to update, please let everyone know from and to which version you updated. This information can be found by going to: Setup >> System Information >> navigation database.

My car was at the dealer just a couple of days ago to work on the navigation system because it was acting really screwy: Telling me to go east when it should have been west; telling me to go west on a N-S highway; muting the radio, but not speaking any directions; position suddenly drifting miles away from actual; etc. Dealer had the car for two days and updated the infotainment software from version 0786 to version 0805. Mind you that this is for an Arteon; Tiguan numbers will probably be different. It seems to have corrected some of the more egregious issues, but there is still work to be done. For example, the navi will announce, "You are entering a restricted area" when I pass a certain part of a major city street and I have no destinations programmed. There is nothing at all restricted in the area through which I am passing, nor is there up ahead. This is new behavior; it did not do this before the update.

Also, one would think that if there was an update to the maps, then the dealer would have applied it. Whether there is or not, I don't know. I left the dealer with the same map database with which I came: version 20.2. I know that this is a Tiguan area and I have an Arteon, but I think the map database numbers would be the same, as they both use the MIB3.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I was under the impression that 21 models auto updated over the air as I've received software update available messages before but according to this link, it seems all 21+ model VW's except for Passats and early 21 Atlas's need to use the USB stick method.
Volkswagen Navigation System Updates | Volkswagen Car Care


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

Copbait said:


> I was under the impression that 21 models auto updated over the air as I've received software update available messages before but according to this link, it seems all 21+ model VW's except for Passats and early 21 Atlas's need to use the USB stick method.
> Volkswagen Navigation System Updates | Volkswagen Car Care


From the above attached PDF, "You also have the option of updating the navigation data online. Navigation data for frequently traveled regions are automatically updated in the background if there is an internet connection and valid privacy setting (privacy settings)."

I used VCDS to change some settings to allow my Arteon to connect to my home WiFi and/or my cellphone as hotspot, but I have received no notification of online updates. I don't know where any privacy settings that they mention would be located. I DO NOT have the Verizon or T-Mobile 4G mobile hotspot through Car-Net. Neither do I have the "Plus Nav" $49/year add-on subscription through Car-Net. Perhaps one or both of those are required for online updates. Do you have either of those?

There is a MY21 Arteon owner in another thread who says that he has nav database version 20.7. I have version 20.2 (February 2020?), yet I don't get an online update nor will the downloaded file (which has embedded in the file "Release Date: 2021.02.15") update my database.


----------



## cthruit (Jul 25, 2017)

Rejoice!  The mystery has been solved, MIB3 owners! Refer to this post for how to update your nav database with a flash drive.


----------



## FSTSNAL (Jun 17, 2011)

cthruit said:


> The PDF that I posted above was for Europe. I've attached the NAR (North American Region) equivalent. There is a hyperlink midway down page 1 of the PDF that will take you to the download area. HOWEVER, this only has links for older models of VWs. For 2021 and newer model years that have MIB3 infotainment, here is the link for navigation updates:
> 
> MY2021+ NAR MIB3 Navigation Update Page
> 
> ...


tried updating mine. From reading in here wasn’t clear if the tarball should be in the root or if you should expand it in the root. I did both so there is a tarball and then a bunch of folders. Just drove about 45 minutes and did nothing ntfs formatted. Which worked for you?


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

Just FYI for MIB 2.5 with SD card there was a way to update maps for 2018 SEL-P Tiguan, I did it for free (cracked maps) although it took me 2.5days downloading new (2020) maps from the website. 
2018 version was SUPER outdated and dumb, after the update all street were there with all proper addresses etc. so navigation actually become useful. That was for the whole NAR the maps were there 


MIB Solution :: Login


login guest 
password guest
website is down a lot of times, and in general PITA to work with, but its worth it!


----------



## Giv115 (12 mo ago)

AxelP said:


> Just FYI for MIB 2.5 with SD card there was a way to update maps for 2018 SEL-P Tiguan, I did it for free (cracked maps) although it took me 2.5days downloading new (2020) maps from the website.
> 2018 version was SUPER outdated and dumb, after the update all street were there with all proper addresses etc. so navigation actually become useful. That was for the whole NAR the maps were there
> 
> 
> ...


Did all you have to do is unzip that folder and drag it to an address card?


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

Giv115 said:


> Did all you have to do is unzip that folder and drag it to an address card?


Sorry for loooong answer) 

basically no, but because it is MIB3 Thread, update is quite different, you actually need to use sd/usb with udpates and let the car do it's magic over 30-40min period of time. and the only eayt o check it is theough the version of the maps after the infotaiment system reboot
In MIB 2.5 I just used sd card with maps and unzipped the archive a d replaced only certain files, it should all on the website I mentioned earlier. 
I'm pretty sure it should be info there on the forum for MIB3 as well.


----------



## alucinari (Mar 4, 2013)

11blueGTI said:


> tried updating mine. From reading in here wasn’t clear if the tarball should be in the root or if you should expand it in the root. I did both so there is a tarball and then a bunch of folders. Just drove about 45 minutes and did nothing ntfs formatted. Which worked for you?


While trying to figure this out I ran across a document from Skoda for updating the MIB3 maps. It specifically says:


> Paste the contents (not the entire folder) of the already unpacked file to a USB Flash Drive.


So now we have an answer! That explains why mine hasn't worked so far as well.


----------



## FSTSNAL (Jun 17, 2011)

alucinari said:


> While trying to figure this out I ran across a document from Skoda for updating the MIB3 maps. It specifically says:
> 
> So now we have an answer! That explains why mine hasn't worked so far as well.


Yeah. I traded my 21 in for a 2019 golf r so updated those maps with a new sd card I bought from vw.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

AxelP said:


> Sorry for loooong answer)
> 
> basically no, but because it is MIB3 Thread, update is quite different, you actually need to use sd/usb with udpates and let the car do it's magic over 30-40min period of time. and the only eayt o check it is theough the version of the maps after the infotaiment system reboot
> In MIB 2.5 I just used sd card with maps and unzipped the archive a d replaced only certain files, it should all on the website I mentioned earlier.
> I'm pretty sure it should be info there on the forum for MIB3 as well.


 Is this all I would have to do for my MIB2 map update? Overwrite the files on the existing SD Card with the ones from this one? Or maybe just unzip this to a new card just in case?


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

DarthBajan said:


> Is this all I would have to do for my MIB2 map update? Overwrite the files on the existing SD Card with the ones from this one? Or maybe just unzip this to a new card just in case?


You won't be able to use a new SD card. The unit looks for a specific card for the navigation data. You will want to overwrite the files on your existing card. I made a backup copy of the files on my card just in case.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> You won't be able to use a new SD card. The unit looks for a specific card for the navigation data. You will want to overwrite the files on your existing card. I made a backup copy of the files on my card just in case.


Much appreciated. Once this excruciatingly slow download is complete I'll do just that.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

There is a Linux way of doing it, of course, you can make complete 1:1 copy of the SD card with all volume labels and other necessary values to "fool" the MIB to think that that it the original SD card. basically making identical duplicate at the end. 
I have not tried it, because I was lazy and had 32Gb SD which is big enough for the new maps. 

There is a native utility on Linux which is called "dd" it allows for bit to bit copy. 
But, be careful if you will be going that way because you can wipe all data from the current SD card if you configure things wrong.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

"dd" won't do it. The value is not on the filesystem. The aspect they are looking is in the different area of the card not used for storage.






Reading Internal SD Card Information CID, Serial number, PSN, date, manufacturer ID - Camera Memory Speed Comparison & Performance tests for SD and CF cards


How to read internal card information and identifiers: CID, Serial number, PSN, manufacturer ID, date.




www.cameramemoryspeed.com





You need to change the CID. Some cards you can change, but not most. You can also order cards with specific CID values.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

So the best bet is to just make a backup of the card and then overwrite the files on the existing correct?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Yea, easier is to use your current card, assuming it's 32GB. If you have the older 16GB, you'll need to trim parts of the archive to make it fit.

Or, order a card from AliExpress with a correct CID programed for you.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

So to make this simple. You need to activate your hotspot (TMobile/Verizon) feature via the VW app, once that's done your option to sign up for nav plus (yearly) or nav premium (monthly) will appear on your connected apps via your VW app. $20 for hotspot, $10 for nav premium. Once that's all signed up your maps will update. Just did this tonight, updated from 20.7 to 22.8 for USA Tiguan within one hour.
-2022 Tiguan


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jonese said:


> Yea, easier is to use your current card, assuming it's 32GB. If you have the older 16GB, you'll need to trim parts of the archive to make it fit.
> 
> Or, order a card from AliExpress with a correct CID programed for you.


I had to trim a bunch of stuff from the OEM 32GB card in order for the new files to be pasted over. Looks like everything is fine. I'll take a test drive later. Sucks that this seems to be the last map update we'll ever get for these model years. It's just nice to have a somewhat reliable backup when data is spotty.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

DarthBajan said:


> I had to trim a bunch of stuff from the OEM 32GB card in order for the new files to be pasted over. Looks like everything is fine. I'll take a test drive later. Sucks that this seems to be the last map update we'll ever get for these model years. It's just nice to have a somewhat reliable backup when data is spotty.


Yeah. My '19 Tiguan came with a 16 GB SD card. When I updated the maps, the new files JUST BARELY fit.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Burkett.ACB said:


> So to make this simple. You need to activate your hotspot (TMobile/Verizon) feature via the VW app, once that's done your option to sign up for nav plus (yearly) or nav premium (monthly) will appear on your connected apps via your VW app. $20 for hotspot, $10 for nav premium. Once that's all signed up your maps will update. Just did this tonight, updated from 20.7 to 22.8 for USA Tiguan within one hour.
> -2022 Tiguan


Weird man. I signed up for the wifi/nav premium on both my Tig and Arteon. Tig updated from 20.7 to 22.8 in one day. It's been four days now and still no update on my Arteon. No idea why.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

And now the Tig is up to 22.9. Arteon is still on 20.7 and hasn't moved.


----------

